

Ask HN (outside the US): Your Internet Connection - 3dFlatLander

Here in the US, the max internet connection speed is ~10-15 megabits per second down and maybe 1 mbps up (unless fiber is available), plus a lot of ISP's have restrictions against serving content from a residential connection.<p>I've always heard that you can get crazy good speeds abroad. So, what's your connection speed, and what's its cost? Do you also have the same restrictions on serving content from your connections? Have any of your ISPs started capping bandwidth yet?<p>This seems a bit off topic, but I've been frustrated with my connection as of late.
======
unwind
Nothing crazy about our connection, but I haven't tried hard to get something
better either.

It's plain old ADSL over copper, at 8 Mbps down and 1 Mbps up. Cost is 249
SEK/month, which at the current conversion rate is about $33.

The location is Stockholm, Sweden.

------
radu_floricica
Romania, Bucharest: 5-10 Mb sounds about right. Static ip is either free or
optional, no bandwidth limits. Metropolitan speeds are usually much higher, up
to 100Mbps for smaller providers. This matters because most romanian content
(including file sharing) is in metro, and bigger cities tend to have almost
metro speeds too.

Cost is between 10 usd and 10 eur per month. Lots of competition, with around
2-3 providers in the same area plus the national phone company.

------
xiaoma
I'm in Taiwan and I've got ADSL (10M down 2M up) through So-net. It's
400NT/month, or about 13 USD. I also have to pay about 10USD to the phone
company each month. The service has been fantastic, with a static IP, no caps,
and no noticeable slow-down during peak hours.

There's also talk of a gigabit service, similar to the Tokyo one coming soon.

------
silvestrov
Copenhagen, Denmark.

40 Mbps down, 2 up Mbps, not capped and full speed always available. Fixed ip,
no restrictions. ADSL. 349 DKK/month (incl tax) ~ $53/month (excl tax).

